# Turn your name into a face



## Infinite Zero (Mar 9, 2011)

http://turnyournameintoaface.com/

And for that I shall share mine.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Mar 9, 2011)

LOL!
Guys try Bob, Jeremy and Roger.
It's hilarious!!
As for me, I got some skinny dude with headphones.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks interesting maybe I will try it out


----------



## prowler (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Aijelsop (Mar 9, 2011)

Aijelsop:






Wtf


----------



## signz (Mar 9, 2011)

What the fuck...


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 9, 2011)

Real name :





Nickname :





Did I won the "WTF iz dis face ?!" contest ?


----------



## redact (Mar 9, 2011)

First and last name:





nick: (mercluke)


----------



## Raika (Mar 9, 2011)

Real: 




Screw this.

Nickname:




Go to hell.


----------



## Berthenk (Mar 9, 2011)

Real:





Nickname:


----------



## Ringo619 (Mar 9, 2011)

Real Name:





Nick Name:


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

Real name





Nickname


----------



## Zorua (Mar 9, 2011)

Real name:





Nickname(Zorua):





What the fuck.......

And these are the faces of some of the mods:



Spoiler



p1ngpong:





TrolleyDave:





Cyan:





Densetsu9000:





raulpica:





Costello:





Opium:





Toni_Plutonij:





Vulpes Abnocto:





Rydian:





tj_cool:





Depravo:


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 9, 2011)

Azary






AsPika2219






That nice picture!


----------



## habababa (Mar 9, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> Real Name:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same?safe to say that's how look in real life?


my real name





nick


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 9, 2011)

Real name: 






Screen name:






Me thinks the generator uses your IP address...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unless my real name is that...geeky.


----------



## Theraima (Mar 9, 2011)

This seems cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Real name : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Nick :


----------



## Wombo Combo (Mar 9, 2011)

Wombo Combo:


----------



## Ikki (Mar 9, 2011)

Real name





Ikki






LOL MONKAT IS AMAZING
Do eet


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 9, 2011)

Real name (Piet de Vries):





Nickname (kwartel):





Other nickname (kwartel16):


----------



## Godson777 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nick (Godson777)







....... What is this? This is not me, I'm not going back there...


Ugly Thing....


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 9, 2011)

This is kinda strange...




Looks like my ava a bit...


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> And these are the faces of some of the mods:
> 
> Densetsu9000:


My hair is actually similar to that IRL.


----------



## HellBoyX1000 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Real Name :






Derp


----------



## jceggbert5 (Mar 9, 2011)

Username:





IRL Nickname:





Real Name: (actually, except for the giant nose, not too far off...)





And in case anyone was wondering...  Spaghetti:





And 'your face' (no quotes) is:


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 9, 2011)

Real name :





ehehe username:





thats actually pretty similar to me -nick- :


----------



## Nujui (Mar 9, 2011)

Nick:





Real name.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2011)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Real name (Piet de Vries):



ItisbywillaloneIsetmymindinmotion
itisbythejuiceofSaphothattthoughtsacquirespeed
thelipsacquirestainsthestainsbecomeawarning
ItisbywillaloneIsetmymindinmotion.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piter_De_Vries


----------



## NamoNakamura (Mar 9, 2011)

Whoa, creepy; this actually looks like me
Namo:


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 10, 2011)

I love random internet junk like this.
Demon:


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 10, 2011)

Real Name





Username






I prefer my real name....


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 10, 2011)

Real Name:





User Name:





I don't look like this in personal.


----------



## vergilite (Mar 10, 2011)

boss


----------



## toguro_max (Mar 10, 2011)

Full Real name




Just the First and the Second name




Nickname




Nickname without underline (_)






Bizarre >-p


----------



## FrankensteinTank (Mar 10, 2011)

Real Name:





Nickname:


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 10, 2011)

*WTF MOMENT*


----------



## Cuelhu (Mar 10, 2011)

full name





first and middle name





first and last





full fake name





Cuelhu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








some other nick I have





and other





and the last nick's variable





and other nick of mine







			
				Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Real Name:


yaranaika?


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 10, 2011)

First name:




Family name:




First name and family name:




Demonbart:


----------



## Staraptor (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm alright with this.


----------



## Ace (Mar 13, 2011)

Real:





User:


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 13, 2011)

WTF!!

Real: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gifi4:


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Mar 13, 2011)

hrth





and my name





username





other username


----------



## pocchama1996 (Mar 13, 2011)

Maverick




Mine is actually pretty normal and good.


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 13, 2011)

cum rag


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 13, 2011)

It looks like this system takes each letter of your name and applies an effect accordingly. 'A' and 'Al' aren't even different. Time to design a hilarious face with this...
ipej:


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 13, 2011)

hmm...


----------



## iFish (Mar 13, 2011)

Real





ifish:


----------

